# 06 TDI oil to use



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Someone I know just purchased an 06 tdi 5 speed. The previous owner got oil changes done at stealership. I am assuming they used Castrol Syntec. I have read numerious places it shears and sucks or whatever. 
Would M1 5w40 be a better choice to switch to. FYI it has 60,xxx miles on her now.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 06 TDI oil to use (nmjetha)*

VW 505.01 rated oil only for 2004-2006 VW TDI engines in the US.
Neither Castrol Syntec nor Mobil 1 sold in the US has VW 505.01 (some grades have VW 505.00, which is not the same). If the dealer was using the correct oil, it would likely have been Castrol TXT 505.01.
If you have dealer receipts, here are some VW part numbers for oil:
ZVW-352-540S = Castrol Syntec 5W-40 = INCORRECT for 2006 TDI engine
G-052-167-A2 = Castrol TXT 505.01 = OK for 2006 TDI engine (VW 505.01)
GVW-052-195-M2 = Castrol SLX Professional LongLife 03 = OK for 2006 TDI engine (VW 507.00 -- see link below for letter indicating acceptability where VW 505.01 is specified)
More information:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=158788 (oil specs for TDI engines)
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=154521 (VW 507.00 acceptable to use where VW 505.01 is specified)


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Castrol SLX Professional is what they are using according to mechanic. I guess that is fine then. Changing oil every 6k not 10k anyway. thanks


----------

